# Phishing attempt on Virgin media



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Beware this one

https://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Security-matters/Latest-Phishing-News-01-02-2020/td-p/4144439


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've had a couple of those before. If you use HTML mail, they look genuine. If, however, you read all e-mail as plain text, the link is obviously false. Shame that very few webmail systems allow the option to read e-mail as plain text.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Dorsetmike said:


> Beware this one
> https://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Security-matters/Latest-Phishing-News-01-02-2020/td-p/4144439


Thanks for the heads-up, always good to be forwarned.


----------

